# Distance between the wine and cork?



## winesnob (Oct 11, 2006)

I finally bottled my Santa Ynez Crushendo Syrah last night. It had been bulked aged for only 4 months, but I wanted to do my first bottling. Everything was cleaned/sanitized properly, but I couldn't find my spring pressured bottling end thing. I just used the regular tube instead right from the primary. To make a long story shorter, I filled the level to about 1/4 of an inch below the cork. It that too close? I had one bottle that I put the wine into too quickly and the cork wouldn't go in all the way. Should I pull the cork and recork it??

One last question, does anybody use those automatic bottling gigs? Do they fill to the perfect level each time?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## masta (Oct 11, 2006)

I try to keep the ullage when bottling at less than 1" andauto bottle filler is a super tool that saves time and hassle.


The smallerthe ullagethe tougher it can be to insert the cork since you are compressing the air but if you have a floor corker than you will never notice it.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 12, 2006)

I used this one for my first bottling. 


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4889


It produced an even level in each bottle (which was really nice for corking and to look at) but I did not like the leaks. I have a 1/2" on each bottle I used it on (I use a floor corker). Leaks everywhere. The stem you attach the tubing to was way too short for me. It is also a thin rigid plastic but I felt that if I forced the tube I could snap it no problem. I tied ribbon around the tubing (now I know to use bread ties) and it still leaked.


I ordered this when it was on special last month and will try it on my next bottling.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887


I asked Santa for this







http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4888


How this is different than 4890, I am not sure.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## winesnob (Oct 12, 2006)

Coaster, I've been eyeing the #4887, but I would rather buy 250$ of nice wine (which means 2-4 bottles) rather than go for #4888. But that could all change is/when I boost my production.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 12, 2006)

Coaster, please give us a review of #4887 when you try it on your next bottling. I'd like to here how it works. I'm still using the old $3 cane bottle filler.
And thanks for "filling us" in on #4889


----------



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2006)

I want one of these for Christmas. That probably won't happen - only ~$425.00


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 26, 2006)

Appleman, this one is only $275. The same as Buon Vino pump filler. It's a gravity filler, but it cuts off the flow when finished and staggers the filling so you can easily manage the job. The description is below the pic.


George, can you get these items in stock or does there have to be a certain demand for them? 


EDIT: AM, I saw the same one you posted a pic of for $100 cheaper








Put one feed line into this filler from your fermenter or barrel and fill three bottles at once. Unit comes included with a Siphon Bulb for conveniently starting a siphon from the holding tank to each filler spout. Each bottle fills independently of one another to allow for staggered filling (take one bottle off as another is filling). Fill is initiated when bottle is lowered onto filling spout and locked into place with built-in bottle neck clasp. Filling shuts off automatically when the bottle is full. Spouts feature a unique design that eliminates dripping when bottle is removed. A float valve keeps the wine level constant in the wine reservoir at all times. Each spout fills about two bottles per minute. Built-in drain allows for easy cleaning. All metal parts are made from 304-type stainless steel. Replacement fill spout seals are available.*Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Coaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I used 4887 last night on my Piesporter. Not messy at all



However, I do have one issue to work on. The slide on the main filling tube moves up and down to set the bottle fill height. Slide it up and the bottle will fill lower, slide it down and the bottle will fill higher. The slide moves very easy and that is the problem. I must be heavy handed because as I moved the filler from one bottle to the next the slide would slowly creep up and I'd have lower volume. At the worst (before I really knew what was going on with the filler) the space was approacing 1". I adjusted and went thru another set before it slid down again. After the second time I was very careful to set it in each time and it slowed down the bottling routine. To start the flow, you push down on the top "button" (where the wine comes in). This added to the issue of pushing down on the assembly and sliding the level set. After setting the filler in the bottle with it set to the correct height, you form "C's" with your hands (thumbs on top, four fingers near the floor) and push down the "button" to start with your thumbs. If youpush the whole assembly down the height of the wine in the bottle will change. It has an over flow tube to divert any extra flow when the bottle is full. After 30 bottles I had diverted only a few ounces, which had to be drunk. I didn't spill any like last time (some improvment from both the new filler and the more experinced operator). The filler has a anti-sediment tip which I pulled off and pushed onto the spigot from my primary. I need to find a way to fix the height. I could glue it in place (but I don't want to set it permenetly at this time). I could try to tie some wire around the shaft to keep it from sliding up, or - of course- I could try to be gentler when filling the bottles. Overall, a much better choice for bottling for me.


----------



## winesnob (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update Coaster!! I've been waiting for your evaluation. Please post any modifications you make to the filler.

-scott


----------



## Coaster (Jan 9, 2007)

So I finally fixed 4887 to keep it from sliding up and down. I got a steel collar (they didn't have stainless steel at the store I found them, and I don't want to order a box of 50 on the Internet) with a set screw. The shaft diameter gets bigger from bottom to top and settled on a 3/4" ID collar ($3.50) with a 5/16-18 thumbscrew ($0.16). I think a 11/16" ID might be better but the store I went to didn't have one. 


Example of collar http://www.climaxmetal.com/standard_set_screw_collar.htm


Example of thumbscrew http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B00068LEM4/ref=s9_asin_title_1/103-8565876-4876627


FYI - it's a plastic tube so don't tighten the set screw too tight. I can't attest to the long term use yet.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## smurfe (Jan 9, 2007)

I use the 4887 as well. Sometimes I love it. Sometimes I hate it. I have an older model that had known issues and George said to send it back to him but I just never got around to it. The main problem I have is sometimes it shuts off then the bottle is full, sometimes it don't. 
I never really had a problem with the depth adjustment. I believe mine has a plastic locking nut on it to keep the head space set. I can't remember for sure though. It has been quite a while since I have done any bottling, hence why I never got around to sending it back for a replacementand why I am out of available carboys.
Smurfe


----------



## oneram (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm also curious on auto filling bottles. In My Kit that I bought from George. The Primary Bucket also came with a spigot { bottom Tap } I was careful during rackings { Probably over cautious } not to get any seditment. I was doing this so I could use the Plastic Primary for filling bottles. It work perfect. My question on the Auto Fill is, By pacing these tubes down inside of the bottle displace the volumn. So when you remove the bottle the level will drop and then will you not just have to add back.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 9, 2007)

oneram said:


> My question on the Auto Fill is, By pacing these tubes down inside of the bottle displace the volume. So when you remove the bottle the level will drop and then will you not just have to add back.




The auto fillers only go a very short distance into the bottle (actually they end right about the height of the filled bottle). The wine goes down the fill tube, hits a spout that "splashes" (diverts?)the wine onto the side of the bottle allowing the wine to run down the sides and fill the bottle without splashing the wine. When the bottle is full, the wine pushes the fill spout closed (causing some wine to go to the overflow tube and into a bottle set to the side that is just for catching the overflow). You lift up on the filler and the wine is right at the height you want (leaving ullage + length of cork). I aim for .5"ullage and I use 1.75" corks (I also have a floor corker, so it's easy for me to put the corks in).


----------

